# X -configure ERROR.



## vitzro2011 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi all. When *I* enter `Xorg -configure`* I* get the error:

```
[   110.603]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[   110.603] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   110.603] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE amd64
[   110.603] Current Operating System: FreeBSD ViTZrO-Laptop 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   110.603] Build Date: 24 December 2015  05:50:48PM
[   110.603]
[   110.603] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8
[   110.603]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   110.603] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   110.603] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 26 18:00:25 2015
[   110.603] (II) Loader magic: 0x801500
[   110.603] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   110.603]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   110.603]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[   110.603]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[   110.603]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   110.603] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1854:0213 rev 6, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   110.604] List of video drivers:
[   110.604]    openchrome
[   110.604]    mach64
[   110.604]    nv
[   110.604]    r128
[   110.604]    intel
[   110.604]    ati
[   110.604]    radeon
[   110.604]    vesa
[   110.604]    modesetting
[   110.604] (II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
[   110.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
[   110.604] (II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
[   110.604]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 0.3.3
[   110.604]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.604]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.604] (II) LoadModule: "mach64"
[   110.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
[   110.604] (II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.604]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 6.9.5
[   110.604]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.604]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.604] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[   110.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[   110.604] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.604]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.1.20
[   110.604]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.604]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.604] (II) LoadModule: "r128"
[   110.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
[   110.604] (II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.604]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 6.10.0
[   110.604]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.604]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.604] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   110.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   110.605] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.605]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.21.15
[   110.605]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.605]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.605] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[   110.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[   110.605] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.605]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0
[   110.605]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.605]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.605] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[   110.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[   110.605] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.605]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0
[   110.605]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.605]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.605] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   110.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   110.605] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.605]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.3.4
[   110.605]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.605]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.605] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   110.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   110.605] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   110.605]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.17.4
[   110.605]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   110.605]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   110.605] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,
        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,
        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,
        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,
        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200
[   110.605] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   110.605] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   110.606] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
[   110.606] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   110.606] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   110.606] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   110.606] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   110.606] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   110.606] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   110.606] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   110.606] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   110.606] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   110.606] (**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   110.606] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   110.606] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   110.606] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   110.606] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   110.607] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
[   110.607] (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```

xorg.conf.new file is

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "Backlight"                 # <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                       # <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"                      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"               # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2015)

Please stop using -configure.  See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.  Please note: "Xorg supports most common video cards, keyboards, and pointing devices. These devices are automatically detected and do not require any manual configuration."


----------

